# My NI S88 mkii is kicking the bucket and I want to replace it with something that will last.



## Headlands (Dec 7, 2022)

It started to go bad after about 1 1/2 years (it's about 3 years old) and now almost every month a new key gets all wonky with velocity response, and two of the keys have "sunk". So instead of buying another or getting it fixed then having this continue, I'd like to buy a new 88-key weighted keyboard for my composing rig. I ended up barely ever using the Komplete control stuff on the S88, so I don't need anything more than the basic MIDI keyboard stuff (but I do need pitch & mod wheels). I want a great-playing (the S88 mkii honestly didn't end up end up feeling that good playing-wise for me -- feels a bit "smushy" for lack of a better word).

In the $1000 range is fine -- I'm willing to spend to get something good that will last (though the S88 mkii certainly didn't, so...). What are you using that you like and has lasted?


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 7, 2022)

Couple of Studiologic SL88 Grands on Reverb (I use a Korg Kronos2 myself, but this model comes highly recommended):









Studiologic SL88 Grand | Reverb


GLOBAL AUDIO STORE, Your equipment at the best price! - Fast and neat delivery - Item in stock immediate shipment - 14 DaysSatisfied or Refunded Warranty.Stock-B mint condition: OPEN PACKAGING Warranty 2 years STUDIOLOGIC - SL88 GRAND - Master keyboard 88 notes mechanical graduated hammersMas...




reverb.com













Studiologic SL88 Grand 88 Key Keyboard Controller | Reverb


Featuring a realistic grand piano touch and a large color display that is easy to operate, the SL88 Grand is ready to be at the very heart of your system. The SL88 Grand is a state-of-the-art professional keyboard controller with the latest innovative technology for performance.True innovation.Mo...




reverb.com













Studiologic SL88 Grand Hammer Action 88-Key MIDI Controller 2020 Black | Reverb


Studiologic SL88 Grand Hammer Action Keyboard Controller with new Pedal and new Music Stand. Bought in 2020 and the piano is in a great condition. Located in CA 91776. PICK UP ONLY and CASH ONLY




reverb.com






There are several available; this is just a sampling


----------



## Headlands (Dec 7, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Couple of Studiologic SL88 Grands on Reverb (I use a Korg Kronos2 myself, but this model comes highly recommended):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I edited my original post, forgot to mention that I need a pitch and mod wheel.


----------



## musicalweather (Dec 7, 2022)

I can recommend the M-Audio Hammer 88. Excellent board. I upgraded to a Hammer 88 Pro, and that's excellent, too!


----------



## bcslaam (Dec 7, 2022)

The Roland RD88 has been excellent for me. Keybed was first on my priority list and it doesnt dissappoint, Rolands "second" best. I compared it against the RD2000 supposedly best and I actually preferred the RD88, although many prefer the hiest tier.
Second was mod and pitch wheel without adding too much width - tick (no effect on width on RD88). Third was more than one pedal (has 3).
Forth assignable controllers - tick.
Fifth - smallest footprint possible. Up there with my Studiologic VMK-88 which satisfies mylighter touch synth key requirements. Probably eventually replace the VMK with the next gen of similar design, eg Numa 2.

Added bonuses:
Internal class compliant usb soundcard with surprisingly good latency and mic/line inputs. Giving a stable 96 samples buffer for Cantible etc. I'm using it live without any hiccups. Connect a lappy to the usb and take audio out of the keyboard with a controllable mix of the internal sounds and mic/line.
Internal EP, Leslie and Piano are very useable live (in grab-a-keyboard-and-run scenarios, with no pc etc) and have stood up well in live recordings.
Speakers! - which usually turn me off (being associated with most domestic ranges), can be switched off, dont take up real estate and are loud enough to acoustically jam with.


----------



## Windbag (Dec 9, 2022)

Reasonably happy SL88 grand owner here...just to clarify, it does have pitch and mod controls in the form of 3 X/Y sticks that are fairly clever on paper:

Left is spring-loaded in both axes and returns to center
Middle is spring-loaded L/R and centers itself laterally but stays wherever you put it vertically
Right is "loose" and stays wherever you put it. 

You can assign these however you like through the SL editor software (and I think the front panel) HOWEVER...I'm sorry to say they kinda blew it on execution, with 2 major issues on the spring-loaded axes: 

• Opposing spring force is too strong in the center - it is very difficult to sweep across the middle smoothly as the stick catches where one spring stops and the other starts..effectively a detent.

• There is a LOT of deadband. Again only on the spring-loaded axes, but it's like a 3rd of the travel, meaning you need to move off center quite a bit before the CC value changes at all. Sweeping across the middle will always have a level "step" where the value remains centered, and there just isn't much remaining travel given how small the sticks are to begin with. 

The upshot is that pitch, specifically (one you need to re-center itself) is nearly useless for vibrato. Bends are doable, and there's just enough travel outside the dead band to make 1-point CC adjustments if you're careful, but performing vibrato via pitch bend...not so much 

The unsprung sticks are great...no dead band, no jitter, reliable 0 and 127 endpoints. I also like where they're placed as it's a bit less of a reach than extreme left. 


I mention all this mainly because I've been playing around with Expressive E's Touché the last couple days, which is looking like a viable pitch wheel substitute that I am considering building into my desk to the left of the SL88 (where a pitch wheel would normally go). In use I would already consider it superior to a wheel by a good margin, effectively turning my biggest gripe about the SL88 into a kinda game-changing advantage. 


As my build will involve partially dismantling the SL88 anyway, I may have a crack at fixing the pitch stick issues, but from what I've seen already, it's kinda buried in a daughter PCB and I suspect I'd have to remove and print/modify parts to make any meaningful changes.

Anyway, if the SL88 is on your list, the keybed is excellent, the sticks give a lot of CC control but about half of it has issues. Oh and the triple pedal you can add to it is totally worthwhile.

FWIW when I tried everything I could get my hands on a few years ago, the roland A88 was the runner up (not counting the all-wood Kawaii actions that i had to disqualify as they wouldn't fit my workstation)


----------



## TintoL (Dec 9, 2022)

Headlands said:


> It started to go bad after about 1 1/2 years (it's about 3 years old) and now almost every month a new key gets all wonky with velocity response, and two of the keys have "sunk". So instead of buying another or getting it fixed then having this continue, I'd like to buy a new 88-key weighted keyboard for my composing rig. I ended up barely ever using the Komplete control stuff on the S88, so I don't need anything more than the basic MIDI keyboard stuff (but I do need pitch & mod wheels). I want a great-playing (the S88 mkii honestly didn't end up end up feeling that good playing-wise for me -- feels a bit "smushy" for lack of a better word).
> 
> In the $1000 range is fine -- I'm willing to spend to get something good that will last (though the S88 mkii certainly didn't, so...). What are you using that you like and has lasted?


I have owned and tried many digital pianos/midi controllers. Kawai VPC1(had two, and one burned like firewood. . kawai es110, mp7,roland rd88, roland A88mk2, rd2000, and currently my main spaceship is the sl88 grand.

If you don't need any super amazing keys, the sl88 grand is too much. Any other lower keybed from fatar faking piano is not reliable enough IMHO. The Fatar synth keys are really good.

If you need something inbetween light and very good feel, the Kaway es110 is super light and feels amazing. But, the thing is ugly as hell and super high profile for a desk. (no wheels)

Do not buy any 88key midi controller with the fatar tp100. NI s88 and arturia 88.

Honestly, the A88 from roland is your safest bet. Is the lowest profile, very light and piano decent keys. But, if you need a wheel, then a solid one is the roland rd88 (I believe is the same bed as the A88).

If you rather have synth action, there are lots. I would try the novation 88
For cheap synth 88 with wheels on the side, maudio keystation 88 mk3. The hammer version
is good, but, sounds like too much for you.

Long storyshort, IMHO:
-Best piano like, solid and lower profile, studiologic sl88 grand or roland A88. No questions ask.
-Best full piano no lower profile requirement, kawai es7 or alike with that bed. VPC is too heavy.
-Best cheap piano maudio hammer and new version
-Best synth there are a few, but I can recommend the maudio 88mk3. This thing is proven indestructible.

I am sure the roland rd2000 will come as an option. This thing is IMHO average. And for the cost, the extras are very low quality. The faders are terribly cheap, it's big, and the keys are not on pare with the sl88.


----------



## seadragon (Dec 9, 2022)

Damn… I literally just bought an NI S88 Mk2.


----------



## davidson (Dec 9, 2022)

seadragon said:


> Damn… I literally just bought an NI S88 Mk2.


I've had mine for years, used daily, and it's as good as new. Don't worry


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 9, 2022)

I am just stuck on a Roland 700NX which has a fantastic feel, well better than any other keyboard I have played. Nords are toys, don’t be seduced, PHA 4 is not as good as PHA 3. As for tp 100 beds, they are stiff and stodgy. Alas my 700NX is a Stage Piano and is limited MIDI wise. It also has the dreadful MIDI pitch and CC1 mod controller all in one.
What I now realise after 30 years and more keys and controllers that I recognise, is that for composing, MIDI assignable FADERS are essential NOT knobs. Why? If your controlling CC1, CC7, and maybe another CC for vibrato, simultaneousl, whilst playing a tune in the right hand, you CANNOT do this with knobs. You can’t even do it with two hands using knobs. You CAN grab a bunch of faders in one hand.
A second complete pain in the ass is having the mod wheel to the left of the bass notes on an 88 keyboard. That is TOO FAR AWAY to ever be comfortable. 
HThe way I solved this is to use a fader for CC1 obviating the need for the Mod wheel and using a Small 8 fader and nothing else box. No more fancy controllers for me. My Arturia 88 is now redundant and all I need is the eight faders which sit right next to my qwerty near to me left hand. Life is so easy. 
I made a seperate post showing the faders I bought, for £89 on eBay.
Z


----------



## seadragon (Dec 10, 2022)

As it turns out, I’m not having any luck with a new S88.

I ordered one last week and noticed that the highest octave and the lowest 6 keys produce a plastic tapping sound when pressed and released. The rest of the keys sound normal and almost silent.

So I ordered a second one and took delivery yesterday. The second S88 doesn’t have the plastic tapping sound but I discovered a different problem. There is one key (A3#) that is sending a velocity value of 127 at the slightest touch. It’s quite startling when playing a quiet piece and you happen to hit that note. I used a midi monitor app to verify the issue.

So, now I have two S88s repackaged in their boxes to be returned to the retailer today. And I’m back at the drawing board trying to figure out my next move. I’m sort of eying the SL88 grand as I understand it uses a higher end Fatar keybed.


----------



## TintoL (Dec 10, 2022)

seadragon said:


> As it turns out, I’m not having any luck with a new S88.
> 
> I ordered one last week and noticed that the highest octave and the lowest 6 keys produce a plastic tapping sound when pressed and released. The rest of the keys sound normal and almost silent.
> 
> ...


Honestly, this fatar bed, the tp100 has all this sort of issues and are very common. Browse in the internet and you see your same issues all over.

I have the sl88 grand, and still, been the most expensive and solid keybed from fatar, you still hear the plasticky sound in some keys. I actually sent it to fix it. They did a partial job fix. Still, the keybed is as responsive as it should be. So, now I forgot about the sound. I just don't notice it anymore. But, it's there.

The roland, kawais and yamahas are more robust.


----------



## seadragon (Dec 10, 2022)

TintoL said:


> Honestly, this fatar bed, the tp100 has all this sort of issues and are very common. Browse in the internet and you see your same issues all over.
> 
> I have the sl88 grand, and still, been the most expensive and solid keybed from fatar, you still hear the plasticky sound in some keys. I actually sent it to fix it. They did a partial job fix. Still, the keybed is as responsive as it should be. So, now I forgot about the sound. I just don't notice it anymore. But, it's there.
> 
> The roland, kawais and yamahas are more robust.



Yeah, it’s rather disappointing. I’m sitting here considering if I should just keep the first S88 I got and just put up with a little extra key noise at the extreme ends of the keyboard as it is fine otherwise.

Or I just abandon the S88 and go with something else. I need something that I can place on my studio desk. I‘m looking at the Roland A-88 but it doesn’t have aftertouch which I enjoy having. I find the aftertouch on the S88 to be good as it feels progressive.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 10, 2022)

Honestly not expecting flawless solutions, yet frustrated with so many notable user issues. Currently leaning to Roland RD-88 _ seeming to meet most needs, at reasonable cost. 

_* Arturia Keylab 88 seem__*ed*__ overall best fit _ but keybed is primary focus and seems lacking ?_

Appreciating so many useful comments to raise awareness !


----------



## seadragon (Dec 10, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Honestly not expecting flawless solutions, yet frustrated with so many notable user issues. Currently leaning to Roland RD-88 _ seeming to meet most needs, at reasonable cost.
> 
> _* Arturia Keylab 88 seem__*ed*__ overall best fit _ but keybed is primary focus and seems lacking ?_
> 
> Appreciating so many useful comments to raise awareness !


Does the RD-88 have aftertouch? I was looking at that as an option too.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 10, 2022)

Still checking reviews and specs. Not seeing so far. ☹️


----------



## bFooz (Dec 10, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Honestly not expecting flawless solutions, yet frustrated with so many notable user issues. Currently leaning to Roland RD-88 _ seeming to meet most needs, at reasonable cost.
> 
> _* Arturia Keylab 88 seem__*ed*__ overall best fit _ but keybed is primary focus and seems lacking ?_
> 
> Appreciating so many useful comments to raise awareness !


I have Arturia 88 mk1. The keybed is Fatar TP100. Its clicky, noisy on press and even more noisy on release. I have it repaired cca 3 times, they just replaced the keybed, each time it came back it was better than when sending it (not good though, there was clickiness in a brand new keybed as well), but it got worse with time. The last time they told me they will not repair it any more.

It was a dealer so they repair other brand as well. I asked about the keybed quality of other brands and they told me they have it even worse generally.

I know Keylab 88 mk2 have this somehow better, but I have not played any.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 10, 2022)

THX for this !! Rethinking MKII, but location prevents reasonable trip to dealers. Current Roland KR-577 digi piano may need to continue providing full play sessions. Older Axiom Pro61 provides decent synth controls. Still hoping to find _combined_, 88-key solution. 😇


----------



## river angler (Dec 10, 2022)

If you can find one either a Roland A-80 or an Elka MK-88 MKI/II

Both have fully programable response to your touch for velocity and both have superb channel and POLYPHONIC AFTERTOUCH! (also fully programable!) plus true wooden piano weighted keys and play better than anything in the modern era. This is because they were designed for the accomplished live performer on stage rather than composing in front of a computer screen! Hence the keybeds are much more detailed in their design compared to modern offerings and were built to last!

I don't use mine at the mo but not because I happen to make do with a Korg Kronoss 88 in my studio for piano weighted duties these days! My Elka needs a new power supply after 30 years of flawless use which I simply haven't got round to sorting yet! and my A-80 has been on permanent loan to a friend for donkeys! I do actually also have the Roland A-50 which has exactly the same functionality if with 76 synth action keys. The Roland has both the original Roland combo bender/mod lever plus the usual separate mod and bender wheels. The Elka is actually built into its own flight case and has wheel type for both controls. Both of these ironically are very heavy but the gigging musicians used to accept that back in the day!

The only thing you may have to mod is the aftertouch on the A-80 which most models needed to have a resistor added to compensate for an overly protected accidental triggering! In other words you had to lean quit heavily on the keys to make it work! However the mod works well to compensate for this slight design fault that Roland didn't amend till the last few models were made. Here's some info on that A-80 aftertouch mod!...



Modifying the Roland A-80 to make aftertouch more responsive – The Prodigal Sounds



The Elka had no inherent issues at all- just a fabulous design!

These keyboards are of course pre the "DAW" concept so lack USB midi connection and the usual abundance of knob/slider control but non the less do have the usual MIDI sockets plus a modicum of programable switches and sliders. Also if you find one they should be well within your budget!

You could also look at the Yamaha KX88 which from what I remember has a superb piano/velocity action but only has channel AT.









Elka MK88/MK55 (Music Technology, Mar 1988)


Master Keyboard Controller




www.muzines.co.uk













Roland A50 & A80 (Music Technology, Jun 1989)


MIDI Keyboard Controllers




www.muzines.co.uk













Master Keyboards (Sound On Sound, Oct 1986)


Yamaha KX88




www.muzines.co.uk





Plenty of other info on the net for these!


----------



## TintoL (Dec 10, 2022)

seadragon said:


> Does the RD-88 have aftertouch? I was looking at that as an option too.


No, it doesn't. Worth noting is that the wheels are not as good quality as the NI S88 or the novation wheels. They are small and light. Also, it's quite tall. But, it has the wheels and good keybed. The sounds are average. 

I personally wouldn't use it mainly because is too tall and because the position of the wheel is over the keys.


----------



## Headlands (Dec 11, 2022)

seadragon said:


> As it turns out, I’m not having any luck with a new S88.
> 
> I ordered one last week and noticed that the highest octave and the lowest 6 keys produce a plastic tapping sound when pressed and released. The rest of the keys sound normal and almost silent.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I wish I had done more research before I bought it because indeed the Fatar TP100 keyboards have so many bad reviews for the reasons that have been mentioned here.


----------



## Cyberic (Dec 11, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> No more fancy controllers for me. My Arturia 88 is now redundant


It was only a short while ago that you were enthusing over the Arturia :(


----------



## ZeroZero (Dec 11, 2022)

Cyberic said:


> It was only a short while ago that you were enthusing over the Arturia :(


True! It is a good keyboard but it does not suit here alas. Guilty as charged! I keep trying to get myself away from my Roland RD700NX (Pha 3) but I cant seem to do it. I have had Nords in here, I have had the RD 2000 all inferior too. The Pha 3 action of the RD700NX is absolutely the best I have found, a real keyboardist action. It is however a stage piano and I need a controller keyboard.


----------



## Klimpt (Dec 12, 2022)

Really enjoying my recently acquired Arturia Keylab 88 Mk2, I think it's a great all-rounder. 

Missing my VPC-1 mind, but not the lack of aftertouch, pitch/mod wheels and faders. Nor its pretty curved surface, which did so much to defeat its potential as a surface for my other bits and pieces.


----------



## muddyblue (Dec 12, 2022)

Headlands said:


> Sorry to hear that. I wish I had done more research before I bought it because indeed the Fatar TP100 keyboards have so many bad reviews for the reasons that have been mentioned here.


...oh yes, absolute Horror TP100. Got a lot of problems with that... watch also this : Endlessly in search for a 61-88 key keyboard that I don't hate.


----------



## TintoL (Dec 12, 2022)

muddyblue said:


> ...oh yes, absolute Horror TP100. Got a lot of problems with that... watch also this : Endlessly in search for a 61-88 key keyboard that I don't hate.


Absolutely true. Even the selling representatives at the music stores I frequently visit were saying to me on the side, that the TP100 were the store's nightmare because they were so unreliable that they could say that about 50% or more of the sales will go back within 3 to 6 months. This was mainly the arturia 88 and in second place the NI s88.


----------



## Fidelity (Dec 12, 2022)

Sorry to hear. More fuel for the fire not to upgrade my 49ii to an 88ii. I personally like the action on my Trinity Prox88 though the velocity response isn't amazing - would still recommend that or a Kurzweil Midiboard if you can find one as a primary controller. IIRC I liked the action on the XV88 and S80 back in the day too...imo 90s boards are just where it's at.


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 12, 2022)

Well, I have beaten the living crap out of my Casio keybeds for 20 years now, and never had a key go bad. My first one lasted 15 years, and I decided to buy a newer one a few years ago. Also a tank, zero problems. The newest instruments have a quieter action, with wood in the keys to make them less clacky. Haven't tried one, but planning to.

I think the only one to have pitch and mod is the 'pro' model, the px-5, which is now 10 years old. But maybe you could get one cheap used. It also has 4 faders.

I also got a KX8 from yamaha (that's the keybed in the pic to the left) and that has been very reliable. Has pitch and mod too. Out of production, hard to find, but cheap if you do.


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 12, 2022)

Haha, the Kurzweil midiboard. I would still sort of like to have one of these in the studio. Weighs 200 lbs, but poly AT? It's actually like a set of 88 drum pads, with a keyboard over top. Completely different approach to any other keyboard. Best thing ever for key drums and clavinet. But if you don't keep enough weight in your hands, the notes cut off prematurely, so has a learning curve for sure... and they feel very different one to the next.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 13, 2022)

Thread 'likely' saved great disappointment /frustration going for Arturia Keylab 88 MkII. 
OTH, back to search again for solid 88-key (keybed) addition, including full set sliders, knobs _ NO onboard sounds. 🤷🏻 
Close as possible to full hardware synth feeling.


----------



## seadragon (Dec 13, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Thread 'likely' saved great disappointment /frustration going for Arturia Keylab 88 MkII.
> OTH, back to search again for solid 88-key (keybed) addition, including full set sliders, knobs _ NO onboard sounds. 🤷🏻
> Close as possible to full hardware synth feeling.


I've been looking a bit closer at the M-Audio Hammer 88 Pro. Sounds like a good board that checks a lot of boxes.

• faders, knobs and pads
• pitch and mod wheels
• non-Fatar TP/100LR keybed
• metal chassis
• aftertouch
• DAW control

I'd heard of some people having issues with stuck midi notes with it but I think it was addressed in a firmware update. Not sure who makes the keybed but I don't think it's Fatar.

I haven't seen one or tried it in person however.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 13, 2022)

It's been said before, but you'll get a better hammer keybed feel at lower cost if you get a good slim digital piano (eg Roland FP10 or 30) and a small fader/knob controller (eg Nanokontrol, Mixface etc) separately.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 13, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> It's been said before, but you'll get a better hammer keybed feel at lower cost if you get a good slim digital piano (eg Roland FP10 or 30) and a small fader/knob controller (eg Nanokontrol, Mixface etc) separately.


THX for 'repeat' ! So much going on since BlkFri _ likely spaced out. 😳 
RD30 discontinued, but not rejecting solid pre-owned. Best interim step is get Nanokontrol, Mixface and try with existing Roland KF-577. Will sort this now. 👍🏻


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 13, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> THX for 'repeat' ! So much going on since BlkFri _ likely spaced out. 😳
> RD30 discontinued, but not rejecting solid pre-owned. Best interim step is get Nanokontrol, Mixface and try with existing Roland KF-577. Will sort this now. 👍🏻


https://www.roland.com/uk/products/fp-10/

https://www.roland.com/uk/products/fp-30x/


----------



## woodslanding (Dec 13, 2022)

Don't like the Hammer 88 Pro and Keylab 88. Doomed?


Hi Guys, After reading lots of positive reviews for the M-Audio Hammer 88 Pro, I decided to go check it out in the store and thought I'd be coming back home with it. But turns out the keys felt really wobbly (I've never seen black keys wobble so much left to right). The action was okay and...




vi-control.net





I've never played an m-audio product with a decent keybed. Does not sound like this is the exception.

Ditto on the digital piano/ nano control combo. That's basically the kind of setup I've always used. But I am a pianist.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 13, 2022)

woodslanding said:


> Ditto on the digital piano/ nano control combo. That's basically the kind of setup I've always used. But I am a pianist.


We pianists should spread the wisdom


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 13, 2022)

woodslanding said:


> Don't like the Hammer 88 Pro and Keylab 88. Doomed?
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, After reading lots of positive reviews for the M-Audio Hammer 88 Pro, I decided to go check it out in the store and thought I'd be coming back home with it. But turns out the keys felt really wobbly (I've never seen black keys wobble so much left to right). The action was okay and...
> ...


Settling in with this for now. Roland KR-577 is full digi piano, so Nano would sit too high _ unless performing standing _ _a la Jordan Rudess_. 

Have older Axiom Pro 61, with stand _ to try, along side of KR-577, implementing knobs, sliders, pads, mod wheel, pitch bend. Clumsy location, but allows some auditioning prior to major investment. THX all !.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 13, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> https://www.roland.com/uk/products/fp-10/
> 
> https://www.roland.com/uk/products/fp-30x/


FP 30X _ $750. from Amazon _ quite doable. THX for Link !


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 13, 2022)

For what it's worth I'm still pounding away on an M-Audio Keystation Pro 88. Had it for about 15 years


----------



## LostintheBardo (Dec 13, 2022)

Klimpt said:


> Really enjoying my recently acquired Arturia Keylab 88 Mk2, I think it's a great all-rounder.
> 
> Missing my VPC-1 mind, but not the lack of aftertouch, pitch/mod wheels and faders. Nor its pretty curved surface, which did so much to defeat its potential as a surface for my other bits and pieces.


Ditto, it's my first 88 Key MIDI Controller and I have no complaints about it.


----------

